# Eagle V plow or Straight plow?



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looking to get a plow for my Cub Cadet Volunteer UTV-- Decided on the Eagle as they make a hook up for the cub which most companies do not- So for my long paved driveway would you go with a Straight plow with Hydraulics or the V plow without Hydraulics- Also is it a pain to get out and change the pivot points on the V every time you want to go from V to straight to scoop- thanks for the advice-


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bebop86 said:


> Looking to get a plow for my Cub Cadet Volunteer UTV-- Decided on the Eagle as they make a hook up for the cub which most companies do not- So for my long paved driveway would you go with a Straight plow with Hydraulics or the V plow without Hydraulics- Also is it a pain to get out and change the pivot points on the V every time you want to go from V to straight to scoop- thanks for the advice-


 The V plow will benefit you for busting through windrows left at the end of the driveway left by minici's or the scoop for moving snow. If your not concerned with any of them I would want the controls in the cab. Good Luck


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

due you have drifts that form in your drive way?

what is the avg amount of snow you have to move?
what is the Max amount you will get?

I would say Strait blade with the Hydraulics.
what have you had in the past for snow removal?

The V with hydraulics is the best but also the Most $$

the V shines in the first pass and if you have to clear large parking area's with the scoop feature. 

if you can open up your drive with the strait blade then the being able to change blade angle from the seat is alot nicer than having to get out and pull pins and set the blade how you want for the next pass.

just my thoughts.


----------



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi- thks- I always used a straight plow- only place the V would help is at top of driveway where the town plows goes past and builds a huge wall- so the v would go through that faster- the only thing with the V is getting out and changing the pins- seems like a pain??


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id say have a straight that you can angle from the seat would be better than a V that you have to angle by hand.

just my thoughts


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was going to plow with an ATV or UTV I’d definitely go with a V plow. I had a 5’ plow on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 for a while and it worked well for small areas I couldn’t fit my truck but, a V plow would have been a huge help.


----------



## NateD09 (May 4, 2016)

Not sure if you’ve made a choice yet but I’ll post my thoughts. As someone who uses a manual angle v plow, I’d say go v plow. The vast majority of the time I use the plow with the wings forward so I’m not constantly changing the wing position anyway. The better control and the higher volume of snow you can push are huge pluses over a straight blade, even with hydraulics. Eagle has a fairly simple wing angle adjustment system, so I wouldn’t be concerned with the inconvenience of having to make changes manually. 

Obviously it’s totally up to what you think will be best for how you plow your driveway, maybe a straight blade will work better for your style and location. But for my money, I’d go with the v.


----------

